# Swollen wound 1 week after spay



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

My mum noticed this tonight and promptly rang the grandmother who said she had noticed it today in the garden when she was sitting. It is approx. the size of a lemon stuck on her 'belly'! We are a little worried and unsure so we are going to the vets in the morning with Inca for a check-up. I just wanted you guys to have a look at it and tell me what you think? She is all happy with herself. In fact, I think it's definitely swollen; could it be from her antics (she is very lively again and bouncy)?

Lying down.









Sitting.









Zoomed out sitting.









Lying again.









:!: Lying, but rolled over onto her back.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what that could be, but I know Bella 's spay wound never looked like that... so it is good that you are going to the vets. Hopefully it's nothing!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, not sure what it is but yes definately looks swollen, hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Definitely not right, it looks like a haematoma but I could be totally wrong. Good luck at the vets tomorrow. It doesnt look very well healed either, there shouldnt be so much redness there. In fact Candy had no inflammation at all and was completely healed after a week.
Do let us know what the vet says. And dont worry if it is a haematoma it will mend itself.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Dosnt look right to me, looks like their is fluid behind the scar or something, glad you are taking her to the vets, I would be concerned if one of my bitches looked like that, I had two of my girls done in December, wound was nice and flat.

Mo


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like an infection to me, try not to get too worried over it though, glad she is not too bothered by it though. let us know what the vets say!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i would not like that at ALL! :nonod: did U take a rectal temp?

the edges of her incision look way-too fresh for a week; theres no apparent granulation, they look wet. and *yes, mo - * that looks like fluid, a big ol bag of it!

is she wearing a Elizabethan collar // cone collar, to keep her teeth + tongue away from the wound?

if she has a resting-temp of 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit or more, + this were My Dog... i;d call the E-R vets + get a judgment call on the phone, re taking her in tonight.

really hope shes OK, hun. 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_*YIPE - *_ the last 2 pix did not load till after i posted -

that bottom one, with her on her BACK?!! thats scary, hun - 
the stitches are sunk into very proud flesh, and that swelling looks rock-hard.

is it hot to touch?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know a different Species ....but my cat had this when she was spayed.

She wasn't wearing a collar and about 4/5 days after i got one and put it on.......within days the lump had gone and the wound wasn't so raw.

It was all due to her licking it when i wasn't looking.....little monkey!!

I would definately take her to the vets but also put a collar on her. (Yes you feel so sorry for her but its for the best.)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope she is ok.. and lets just hope that it isn't anything serious.. I know when horses have ops quite often they get a swelling on the lowest part of the body.. most of the time it can be the stomach and it looks horendous.. Now I know she is a dog but its just a thought.. Take care. x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

is any fluid or blood leaking out if you press a little on it? the more I look at this the more concerned I am about it.

Mo


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Hope all goes ok at the vets today. Let us know. xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> _*YIPE - *_ the last 2 pix did not load till after i posted -
> 
> that bottom one, with her on her BACK?!! thats scary, hun -
> the stitches are sunk into very proud flesh, and that swelling looks rock-hard.
> ...


It is quite hot, not hot hot but warm definitely...


moboyd said:


> is any fluid or blood leaking out if you press a little on it? the more I look at this the more concerned I am about it.
> 
> Mo


No blood/fluid leaking out from pressing it, no.

We have the vets at 9:10am so will get you all updated when we can. Thank you to everyone that has replied, it's really appreciated.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Update

We went to the vets at 9:10am and were taken straight through. The vet examined Inca and set it was a seroma, which is a build up of fluid, but she said that the abdominal sutures (sp?) hadn't popped which was good news. She then took her to the vet who did the spay and it is evident when we haven't been around she has been licking it a lot. We have been given Loxicom and to give her a 27kg dose for 3 days. She is to do practically nothing for 3 days as well...that will be a fun task. We have an appointment on Saturday which was supposed to be for the stitches to come out, but I think it might just end up being a check up and to see how the seroma is doing. They said that they weren't going to drain it because the fluid would just come back and they will see how it does and see what it is like on Friday. We have been told to have the Buster collar on her when we are not around, but after trying to put it on just 5 minutes ago, she started running around and whacking into walls with it (obviously not happy/distressed) with it so we are going back to the vets once my grandma has sorted out her dog and asking them to help us with the collar (don't think we were doing it right).


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If the dog can't tolerate a buster collar, get a T-shirt to cover the body and tie it round the back legs. Or a baskerville muzzle so she can't lick it.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww poor love. My girl had a spay a few of weeks back, and got infection, from licking whe i wasnt looking, in the end she had to have a buster collar on, and a course of antibiotics.....put it on her, i know she dont like it, but will get used to it.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

eek hope it gets better soon.

skye is going in for her op tomorow! i will definitely be making sure she doesnt lick it! she has a comfy collar rather than a buster collar, so im hoping she wont rebel against that too much. i might put a tshirt on her too though.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

hope it gets betterw ith the meds xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> If the dog can't tolerate a buster collar, get a T-shirt to cover the body and tie it round the back legs. Or a baskerville muzzle so she can't lick it.


She tolerated t-shirt until Tuesday when we came down to a ripped t-shirt! 


GillyR said:


> awww poor love. My girl had a spay a few of weeks back, and got infection, from licking whe i wasnt looking, in the end she had to have a buster collar on, and a course of antibiotics.....put it on her, i know she dont like it, but will get used to it.


We've been to the vets and it's on her she looks so unsure about everything but vet said it will take her 10-15 minutes to get used to it. Took us 5 minutes to get her from the car to the house she just would not move! I got her lying down on her bed (not the bed in the crate) and she looks so dozy bless her.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

my girls didnt like the buster collar and spent the first few days barging into walls, doorways, the back of my legs etc, but I KNEW they would lick their wounds, so the collar stayed on even if they didnt like it, when my cat had an operation, she had a little collar on she crouched down, and would hardly walk because the collar freaked her out, then she would walk like she was stalking something for the next day or so(my cat is VERY timid) after a day or so she started to get used to it, seeing that you have already got a problem from licking I think no matter what you need to prevent her from getting at the wound, remember you have to sleep sometime and I will guarantee thats when she will start licking if no collar on her, I know this may sound daft but what about an old leotard? or body, that has the push studs at the crutch? that would fit closer to her body and give her less chance of ripping it off?

mo


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Inca's Mum said:


> Update
> 
> We went to the vets at 9:10am and were taken straight through. The vet examined Inca and set it was a seroma, which is a build up of fluid, but she said that the abdominal sutures (sp?) hadn't popped which was good news. She then took her to the vet who did the spay and it is evident when we haven't been around she has been licking it a lot. We have been given Loxicom and to give her a 27kg dose for 3 days. She is to do practically nothing for 3 days as well...that will be a fun task. We have an appointment on Saturday which was supposed to be for the stitches to come out, but I think it might just end up being a check up and to see how the seroma is doing. They said that they weren't going to drain it because the fluid would just come back and they will see how it does and see what it is like on Friday. We have been told to have the Buster collar on her when we are not around, but after trying to put it on just 5 minutes ago, she started running around and whacking into walls with it (obviously not happy/distressed) with it so we are going back to the vets once my grandma has sorted out her dog and asking them to help us with the collar (don't think we were doing it right).


Oh bless her. I thought it would down to her licking at it, like i said my cat did this! Little monkey's eh?!

Hope she gets all better soon. Big kisses from me. xxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear you have got to the bottom of it and its nothing too serious. Not sure if it would be big enough but a large all in one baby vest may do the trick.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys just thought that I would update you again. Our cleaner noticed some blood on a the floor in the dining room, so we went straight to check Inca and the wound is oozing with blood. We have got her back onto her bed, she's lying and is dozing now. We rang the vets and they have asked us to go in at 4:10, told us not to clean the wound and keep her settled. We think it happened when my gran watered the lettuce and Inca freaked out with the water pipe (didn't expect her to) and started running around like a loony  why do things never ever want to go right at the minute?


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww poor lamb.

Hope she is ok


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

the poor thing! keep us updated with how she goes on huni, be thinking of you both xxxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh bless her, let us know how she goes at the vets please.

im sure she will be fine and bouncing about before you know it


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have had another little set back. I'm afraid life is like that, things never go wrong one at a time that would be too easy :lol: It has to be all or nothing just to make matter worse.

Hope the vet finds its nothing much to worry about :thumbup:

Thinking of you.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Have just got back from the vets and they have seen a big difference from yesterday, it is a lot smaller and the stitches and that area is a lot 'drier' so shows she had been at it. The vet drained out a lot of the stuff, and Inca didn't seem in any pain at all. She said with it oozing it is a good sign showing it's getting sorted in some ways. There is no way her stitches were coming out tomorrow, and so we are booked in for Wednesday (after school so I can go!) for her stitches to come out. As long as she keeps the collar on and doesn't bomb around (the vet said that it was most likely her liveliness causing the seroma) then all should be absolutely fine. I'm so relieved LOL.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats good new :thumbup:

your only problem now is keeping her calm :scared:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

good to hear she is on the mend


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good news. Hope all goes to plan and she can have her stitches out on Wednesday.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

That sounds better. Some dogs prefer a bucket rather than a collar that sticks out. Get a small plastic bucket/large flowerpot and cut the bottom out of it so it goes over her head. Cut little holes all the way round the hole you have made and thread string through it and tie it to her collar. Still not nice for the dog but they sometimes feel more secure with it on and very cheap and easy to try out.


----------

